# 8 fach gefaltetes Oberrohr



## Moe (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

was soll ich unter einem 8 fach gefaltetem Oberrohr bei der Wildsau Hardride 1.5 verstehen und wie ist es verarbeitet? Ich kann mir darunter leider nur wenig vorstellen.


----------



## woodstock (1. Dezember 2003)

im grunde ist das ein alublech, was der jürgen zu einem 8 eckigen Rohr gefaltet hat und das auf der unterseite im 8ten knick von außen zusammengeschweisst ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (2. Dezember 2003)

und so siehts aus:


----------



## Moe (2. Dezember 2003)

Danke ür die Auskunft.


----------



## Blackholez (4. Dezember 2003)

lechtz - ich bestell sie jetzt dann - lechtz lechtz.


----------

